# Now a Member



## Ted (Oct 30, 2005)

The BBS Administrative team should be thanked for their patience and professionalism.  I thought that I had followed the directions to be recognized as a member and not as a guest  And I really goofed badly.  This team bailed me out of my confusion and frustration.


----------



## Jestjoan (Oct 31, 2005)

They're the BEST.


----------

